# Oanda Funding



## Kryzz (20 July 2009)

Having some confusion with funding an Oanda account. I'm using the wire transfer option (i use netbank btw)

Send wire transfer to:

Select your currency before proceeding.
Bank: ANZ Banking Corp, Melbourne
Bank Address: 570 Church Street, Richmond VIC, Australia
Bank SWIFT Code: ANZBAU3M
Bank Account Name: JPMORGAN CHASE BANK, N.A. LONDON (SWIFT: CHASGB2L)
Account Number: 218032/00001

In the additional instructions field, you must include:
For Further Credit to
Account Name: OANDA Corporation
Account Number: 32282904 OR IBAN: GB76CHAS60924232282904 (Final beneficiary)
{FXTrade Account Holder's Name and FXTrade Account Number (if a new account, reference the words New Account)}.

***Please instruct your bank to send wire transfer via SWIFT.***

What location am i sending the money to, melbourne or london?
What swift code do i use?
What account number do i send it to the first or second one?

I have spoken to Oandas 'live help', they weren't very helpful.

Cheers,

Shaun


----------



## overit (20 July 2009)

I took those instructions to my bank (ANZ) a few weeks ago and the young girl there said it didnt make sense. I emailed them and they sent further instruction which I have yet to take into the bank and have another go. 

See if this makes sense - (part of email response)

To summarize, it is a three step process as OANDA has a bank account with JPMorgan Chase London. In turn, JPMorgan Chase London has a bank account with ANZ Banking Corp, Melbourne. You would select 'Australia', because JPMorgan Chase London has a bank account with ANZ Banking Corp, Melbourne.

Therefore, when you send the wire to ANZ, they will credit the funds to JPMorgan Chase London's bank account (218032/00001). Then, JPMorgan Chase London will credit the funds to OANDA's bank account (32282904). After this, the funds are then credited by OANDA to your FXTrade Account.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (20 July 2009)

i got told years ago that it made no sense.

glad to see they have made it clearer.

i ended up sending to london.


----------



## lasty (20 July 2009)

It makes perfect sense.

Oanda isnt a bank.
Its backed by JP Morgan.
JP Morgan dont have an Australian retail banking license, therefore they use ANZ bank as their clearer for Australian dollars.


----------



## Kryzz (20 July 2009)

Just transferred funds then, it might make sense, but the instructions are still not user friendly. Will post if i stuffed up and get a rejection fee :


----------



## Kryzz (31 August 2009)

thought i'd post a follow up, my funds were 'lost' in transit since my last post, only just got them returned today, lesson learnt. take care when sending money overseas!!


----------



## Oromis (31 August 2009)

I trade with Oanda. Best to go into bank and do the transfer through them.

Good luck.


----------

